# Jack Knife Sofa Couch Free



## Andrea (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a gently used Jack Knife Sofa for FREE. It was taken out of our 2011 Outback Travel Trailer. The color is Moonlight. It's in near perfect condition as we bought our trailer new last year and used it 30 nights. The sofa is 63" long and 44" wide layer out flat - 22" when folded. Please email me if you have any question. It's free but you have to come get it today (Sunday) or it goes to the good will.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

That is a really good deal! I had to replace mine this fall - the exact one you are selling cost me more than $400!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Andrea said:


> I have a Jack Knife Sofa Couch for sale! It came out of my 2011 Outback 210 RS color Moonlight. There's absolutely nothing wrong with it. We used our trailer about 30 times last year so it's in very gently used condition. Make me an offer and come and get it. We are in Portland, Oregon. Please let me know if you have any questions or need more specific details. Thanks for looking!


So I'm about to remove mine as well... Was yours difficult to remove? Any tips?
Thanks in advance. Pat.


----------



## Andrea (Apr 17, 2011)

jake said:


> I have a Jack Knife Sofa Couch for sale! It came out of my 2011 Outback 210 RS color Moonlight. There's absolutely nothing wrong with it. We used our trailer about 30 times last year so it's in very gently used condition. Make me an offer and come and get it. We are in Portland, Oregon. Please let me know if you have any questions or need more specific details. Thanks for looking!


So I'm about to remove mine as well... Was yours difficult to remove? Any tips?
Thanks in advance. Pat.
[/quote]

The Service Department at the Dealership removed it for us. Sadly I have no tips for you but I can't imagine it being very hard - Good Luck!


----------



## Andrea (Apr 17, 2011)

funbikerchick said:


> That is a really good deal! I had to replace mine this fall - the exact one you are selling cost me more than $400!


I know it's a great deal! I just hope it can make someone happy!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

The Enquiring mind wants to know why one removes the couch as you have.

Signed,
Owner of a 21rs that uses the couch every trip.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

Removing the couch is not difficult at all. You just need to lift up the front and remove the screws holding it in place. Probably good idea to remove the front cushion first, then you have clear access to the frame. I removed the front upper bunk bed to provide more room, and I am curious also as to why you removed the couch unless it was to install a fold-a-bed.

Rowland


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

Mgonzo2u said:


> The Enquiring mind wants to know why one removes the couch as you have.
> 
> Signed,
> Owner of a 21rs that uses the couch every trip.


X2


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Very easy to remove. Four screws--use longer bit on cordless drill. In our 2011 anniversary 210RS the water pump and water heater are under it. I also modified the panel on the top of that compartment so it slides under the sofa after I replaced it. Now I can access the pump for winter maintinance etc. without taking off the couch agian. I also gained access to that 3ft.by 2.5ft of empty storsge under the sofa. M.V.


----------



## tmark (May 24, 2010)

Andrea said:


> I have a gently used Jack Knife Sofa for FREE. It was taken out of our 2011 Outback Travel Trailer. The color is Moonlight. It's in near perfect condition as we bought our trailer new last year and used it 30 nights. The sofa is 63" long and 44" wide layer out flat - 22" when folded. Please email me if you have any question. It's free but you have to come get it today (Sunday) or it goes to the good will.


We have the same sofa and don't find it comfortable for our toddler to sleep on. Can you tell me what you replaced the sofa with?

Thanks


----------



## tmark (May 24, 2010)

jake said:


> I have a Jack Knife Sofa Couch for sale! It came out of my 2011 Outback 210 RS color Moonlight. There's absolutely nothing wrong with it. We used our trailer about 30 times last year so it's in very gently used condition. Make me an offer and come and get it. We are in Portland, Oregon. Please let me know if you have any questions or need more specific details. Thanks for looking!


So I'm about to remove mine as well... Was yours difficult to remove? Any tips?
Thanks in advance. Pat.
[/quote]

We don't like our sofa in our 210 rs. Can you tell me what you replaced it with? It's not comfortable to sleep on as the back cushions are thicker than the seats. When it folds flat, it's not flat.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

tmark said:


> I have a Jack Knife Sofa Couch for sale! It came out of my 2011 Outback 210 RS color Moonlight. There's absolutely nothing wrong with it. We used our trailer about 30 times last year so it's in very gently used condition. Make me an offer and come and get it. We are in Portland, Oregon. Please let me know if you have any questions or need more specific details. Thanks for looking!


So I'm about to remove mine as well... Was yours difficult to remove? Any tips?
Thanks in advance. Pat.
[/quote]

We don't like our sofa in our 210 rs. Can you tell me what you replaced it with? It's not comfortable to sleep on as the back cushions are thicker than the seats. When it folds flat, it's not flat.
[/quote]

We found a love seat recliner. We don't need the sleepin surface as no one in our family is 60" tall or shorter and the existing couch was not comfortable at all. Here is what it looks like...it does not interfere with the slide.


----------



## toyboxgang (Apr 6, 2014)

Jake's outback

Do you have any pictures of you installation as you progressed thru it? What happens to the previously thru bunk storage that was under the jack knife sofa?

I have a 2011 260FL and would love to remove the very uncomfortable jack knife unit.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

